# Thinking about buying a Bell and Ross



## swiens (Feb 4, 2011)

Just looking for some pros and cons. Looking around it seems the prices are all over the place depending on the model so I'd probably be looking at one of the less expensive ones, preferably previously loved. I'm just curious on how they wear (I have close to an 8 inch wrist) and overall quality. Theirs no AD around me that I know of so I can't really check one out.

Thanks


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I am not super helpful with this topic, but I too am considering Bell and Ross for an upcoming watch. Specifically, I am looking the the V2-92 Military green watch or the V2-94 Cote-Gardes pulsometer chronograph. I love the aesthetic of the B&R vintage lineup and also like that it is a left-of-center option at this price point (as opposed to Tudor or Omega etc). I too am curious what the overall impression of the brand is from actual owners.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

swiens said:


> Just looking for some pros and cons. Looking around it seems the prices are all over the place depending on the model so I'd probably be looking at one of the less expensive ones, preferably previously loved. I'm just curious on how they wear (I have close to an 8 inch wrist) and overall quality. Theirs no AD around me that I know of so I can't really check one out.


The V2-9x series is very comfortable to wear. The cases are fairly thin, and a lot of the thickness is due to the tall, domed crystal. Casebacks are generally clear which adds a little to the back side but they don't sit that proud on the wrist. 41mm diameter and 22mm wide lugs, so it won't look small on a larger wrist.

There is an uncommon v3 model, chronograph only, which might suit you better but I doubt you'll find one used very easily.

The square BR03 42mm models may only have a 1mm higher nominal diameter, but they feel bigger on the wrist, at least to me.

Yes, prices are quite variable. The don't hold any special used value, but then they're not made in very great numbers, and this doesn't mean much in terms of price differential vs new. You should find plenty of grey sellers knocking out box-fresh ones that may, or may not, have some of the factory warranty left, but you can usually get a discount on one from an authorised B&R retailer.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

admit-to-im said:


> I am not super helpful with this topic, but I too am considering Bell and Ross for an upcoming watch. Specifically, I am looking the the V2-92 Military green watch or the V2-94 Cote-Gardes pulsometer chronograph. I love the aesthetic of the B&R vintage lineup and also like that it is a left-of-center option at this price point (as opposed to Tudor or Omega etc). I too am curious what the overall impression of the brand is from actual owners.


There aren't many of us these days. A lot of people casually into watches seem to have been struck dumb by the Rolex" investments" frenzy and are no longer interested in other brands. You won't feel like a gangsta wearing a B&R.

To my mind the movements are nothing special, and accuracy can be patchy. But case and dial work is excellent; B&R's casemaker is G&F Chatelain, a well-known company owned by the parent (which is Chanel). So this sort of thing, they're pretty good at.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> There aren't many of us these days. A lot of people casually into watches seem to have been struck dumb by the Rolex" investments" frenzy and are no longer interested in other brands. You won't feel like a gangsta wearing a B&R.


I've never really understood the "investment" angle to collecting and enjoying watches and is a strange way to approach a hobby. Hobbies are supposed to be fun, not money makers. Additionally, spending Rolex-type money on a watch should only be done if you can financially afford it comfortably. And if you can comfortably afford a watch, losing $3-$5k if you ever did sell it shouldn't really be that big a deal....and if it is a big deal, maybe you should reconsider whether you can really afford the watch? Maybe a bit of a snobby perspective, but so be it.


----------



## alex_b (Jul 16, 2013)

My wife has had the BR123 for a few years now and likes it. She switched it their black leather strap which means it flys nicely under the radar.

I don't think they're great value or especially interesting from a movement or history perspective but the aesthetic is nice and the build quality seems really good. I'm going to go look at the Aeronavale next week as it looks great on the web at least.

A couple of photos from the B&R website to liven up the thread:


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

alex_b said:


> My wife has had the BR123 for a few years now and likes it. She switched it their black leather strap which means it flys nicely under the radar.
> 
> I don't think they're great value or especially interesting from a movement or history perspective but the aesthetic is nice and the build quality seems really good. I'm going to go look at the Aeronavale next week as it looks great on the web at least.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. The aesthetic for the vintage lineup is so crisp and clean. Timeless yet modern. I think their date window integration is so good and really makes it such a versatile and balanced watch.

From a practicality standpoint, do you get the feeling that these are more sporty/casual or do they wear a bit dressier? I can't tell from the pics I've seen online. I get the sense the cases are brushed without much polish, which would lend itself more to a casual wear. Curious if those who have handled the vintage lineup would classify them as "tool" watches (vague term but when i think of a tool watch, I think casual and robust as opposed to delicate and formal).

I put pics of my 3 favorite B&R models


----------



## alex_b (Jul 16, 2013)

@admit-to-im I think they're on the casual end. My wife felt that with the black strap she could wear the BR123 to the office, but in my view it's on the casual end of manageable. The other watch I posted (the Aeronavale) is explicitly designed as an homage to the French navy dress uniform so I guess it's supposed to be formal.

Of the three you've posted in my opinion the first is very tool-y, the second is tool adjacent (especially with the heart rate bezel), the third is smart casual.

You don't buy B&R looking for a dress watch, but also people wear all sorts of watches in formal settings; there's a whole thread about Sky Dwellers and Sea Dwellers with suits. The 123 wears slim so would easily fit under a button cuff, some of the more instrument-y ones would struggle even under a French cuff.


----------



## yisrael42 (Feb 11, 2006)

admit-to-im said:


> Thanks for the input. The aesthetic for the vintage lineup is so crisp and clean. Timeless yet modern. I think their date window integration is so good and really makes it such a versatile and balanced watch.
> 
> From a practicality standpoint, do you get the feeling that these are more sporty/casual or do they wear a bit dressier? I can't tell from the pics I've seen online. I get the sense the cases are brushed without much polish, which would lend itself more to a casual wear. Curious if those who have handled the vintage lineup would classify them as "tool" watches (vague term but when i think of a tool watch, I think casual and robust as opposed to delicate and formal).
> 
> ...


That green/Kakhi is fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJwatchers (Jun 4, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> The V2-9x series is very comfortable to wear. The cases are fairly thin, and a lot of the thickness is due to the tall, domed crystal. Casebacks are generally clear which adds a little to the back side but they don't sit that proud on the wrist. 41mm diameter and 22mm wide lugs, so it won't look small on a larger wrist.
> 
> There is an uncommon v3 model, chronograph only, which might suit you better but I doubt you'll find one used very easily.
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks for sharing! I'm interested in purchasing my first B&R. I love the signature look, it would be a great to dress up or casual!


----------



## erbo3569 (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m a big fan of bell & Ross. My favorite is the BR05 but I just wish they would’ve made it 42mm instead of 40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I really like the simplicity of the dial. Reasonably sized at 38.5mm. Hoping to get one down the road. (borrowed picture from the net)


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

K42 said:


> I really like the simplicity of the dial. Reasonably sized at 38.5mm. Hoping to get one down the road. (Not my picture)
> 
> View attachment 15959296


I also am a huge fan of this watch. Underappreciated.


----------



## SlowhandBuzz (Jun 15, 2017)

I've had the V2-94 Garde Cotes edition since it was released in 2017. I've never had any issues with accuracy and it has held up well. It's unique and different enough to get wrist time with my Breitling Chrono Colt, Submariner LV, Speedy, and Planet Ocean.


----------



## Inater (Oct 16, 2016)

swiens said:


> Just looking for some pros and cons. Looking around it seems the prices are all over the place depending on the model so I'd probably be looking at one of the less expensive ones, preferably previously loved. I'm just curious on how they wear (I have close to an 8 inch wrist) and overall quality. Theirs no AD around me that I know of so I can't really check one out.
> 
> Thanks


I had a B&R 126 chrono for a few years and loved it. I got a good deal on it new and decided to put it through its paces and really wear it because of that. Wore it surfing, mountain biking, working out etc and it never lost a beat. The only reason I really sold it was someone at work wanted it and offered almost what I paid for it.

I'd say they are great watches but I would def not buy one at retail. Depending on where you go and your relationship you should be able to get 30-40% off pretty easily. If you can get that from a retailer or a nice used one I would go for it.

I also agree with the invest point you brought up but it is hard not to think about it when you have owned and experienced both. I bought a sub at almost the same time and the sub went up 3k and the B&R went down 3k (from retail) at the time I sold it....


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Very wearable. Never makes me feel over or under dressed.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

I just received my 1st Bell & Ross yesterday, and I really like it! I wear Speedys, Chronomats, Carreras, Freelancers and the sort, and this BR is in the same caliber, as all of these. I like their vintage line…so I bought a BR 126 GT. The finish is near perfect, and the overall look is amazing!!!  It came on a gator strap, and I switched it today to a rally strap. I like it about the same either way. So in my opinion is you get a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Dietzster (Aug 21, 2020)

tas1911 said:


> I just received my 1st Bell & Ross yesterday, and I really like it! I wear Speedys, Chronomats, Carreras, Freelancers and the sort, and this BR is in the same caliber, as all of these. I like their vintage line…so I bought a BR 126 GT. The finish is near perfect, and the overall look is amazing!!! It came on a gator strap, and I switched it today to a rally strap. I like it about the same either way. So in my opinion is you get a lot of watch for the money.
> View attachment 16152259
> View attachment 16152258


----------



## Dietzster (Aug 21, 2020)

Haven't seen that one before, its classy!


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dietzster said:


> Haven't seen that one before, its classy!


I really like the look…and the dial, the finish, and the overall feel of the piece! It’s one of my favorites, in my collection! Highly recommend getting one.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

I have no regrets buying B&R


----------



## Birch (Feb 2, 2012)

I have “better” watches, but each time I wear these, I smile.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Been rotating my new BR into the watch mix, and I seem to like the look and presence of this piece as much, even more than my more pricey pieces!


----------



## Inater (Oct 16, 2016)

tas1911 said:


> Been rotating my new BR into the watch mix, and I seem to like the look and presence of this piece as much, even more than my more pricey pieces!
> View attachment 16178833


Love this piece. One fo the first watches I ever bought such a clean design in my opinion. Miss it


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

The 'square' B&Rs can look a bit strange when they are sat on a dealer's display shelf, but they actually look quite good when worn.

They look better on the NATO too. Glad I bought mine.


----------

